# I can't help but to wonder about NFL in London.....



## rasmusjc (Oct 1, 2022)

Tomorrow morning our time on our Texas Television, they'll be showing us an NFL game being played in London.

Does London and surrounding areas really have that many fans that will fill a stadium for American Football?

I doubt the stadium will be anywhere as packed with fans when one of the Football Clubs are playing in that stadium.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 1, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> Tomorrow morning our time on our Texas Television, they'll be showing us an NFL game being played in London.
> 
> Does London and surrounding areas really have that many fans that will fill a stadium for American Football?
> 
> I doubt the stadium will be anywhere as packed with fans when one of the Football Clubs are playing in that stadium.  Am I wrong?


You answered your question as to why in London... in the first line. Sunday morning football for television in the U.S. Yes, there will be fans in the U.S. watching, and advertising taking place, and... money to be made.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 4, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> You answered your question as to why in London... in the first line. Sunday morning football for television in the U.S. Yes, there will be fans in the U.S. watching, and advertising taking place, and... money to be made.


At some time in the recent past, I saw a Face Book group about men in the UK that PLAY US style football in a 10 team league. Full equipment, full contact, with officials and everything. Some are transplanted Canadians and Americans, but most of them are British born. On a slight tangent there are 2 semi pro ice hockey leagues in the UK, one in Scotland, the other in the south. The hockey teams have a rule that only 6 players can be "imports " from outside of the UK. Some Canadian pros played there during the Covid lockdowns in Canada , or in Sweden or Finland.   JimB.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 19, 2022)

There was an NFL game telecast from Munich, Germany, just last week. First NFL game in Germany and the place was packed. Bucaneers (w/Brady) against Seattle.  Crowd even lingered after the game ended, singing loudly and thoroughly enjoying themselves. I'd expect more NFL games from Germany in the future.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 19, 2022)

Sure, why not? Soccer is now a big deal in North America.

As a Canadian, I remember when nobody except a few immigrants cared about the World Cup. The Toronto team, Metros-Croatia (how ethnic is that?), was rarely mentioned in the sports reports. Pelé was the only soccer star anyone had heard of, and there was no such thing as a soccer mom.

Sports is a huge business. I can see major leagues making the most of foreign markets if they can.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 21, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> Am I wrong?


Hard to say, but if there is enough money the NFL will be there, with bells on...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hard to say, but if there is enough money the NFL will be there, with bells on...



I don't care for the trend that has been started...  

 local (US)  fans are out of luck for a game,  and Europe probably doesn't care for our sport of football.
But shove it down their throats anyway!! ..   JMO


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 25, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> I don't care for the trend that has been started...
> 
> local (US)  fans are out of luck for a game,  and Europe probably doesn't care for our sport of football.
> But shove it down their throats anyway!! ..   JMO


Not really much of a trend, US football outside of the US has happened for a long time, but never caught on.  The closest has been the NFL games in Toronto dating back to 1959.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Football_League_in_Toronto 

My alma mater, LSU played the first college game outside the US in 1907, the Bacardi Bowl in Havana.  Easily defeating the University of Havana 56 to 0.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacardi_Bowl

The NFL and even much of college football is about money, not fans except that the money mostly comes from the fans.  Its the way business works.  I would have no problem with NFL franchises in Europe or Asia, but it seems unlikely.  Even in Toronto I don't see it any time soon.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The NFL and even much of college football is about money, not fans except that the money mostly comes from the fans.  Its the way business works.  I would have no problem with NFL franchises in Europe or Asia, but it seems unlikely.  Even in Toronto I don't see it any time soon.




Yes,  that's just it ...   the ridiculous amt. of money for supporting an NFL  franchise would be a hard sell  out of our country.

It's a lifelong habit .. People following their favorite teams are usually _born into it ... _ thru family and community.  I was.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 25, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Sure, why not? Soccer is now a big deal in North America.


Looks like the pupil has become the master: England 0. USA 0.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2022)

The Arizona Cardinals gave up a home game  in Glendale to play San Francisco in Mexico City this past Monday. Considering the current state of the Cardinals, I don't think anyone minded the game being played in Mexico City instead of here.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 25, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> The Arizona Cardinals gave up a home game  in Glendale to play San Francisco in Mexico City this past Monday. Considering the current state of the Cardinals, I don't think anyone minded the game being played in Mexico City instead of here.


Yes, it's been a rough year for the Cardinals. Preseason everyone was predicting the NFC West would be a shoot-out between the top three teams (LAR, SF, AZ) with Seattle on the bottom. Reality has been quite different so far!


----------

